# Berlusconi attacca Zelensky. Le dichiarazioni.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:

"Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
Sapete com'è avvenuta la cosa della Russia? Anche su questo vi prego, però, il massimo riserbo. Promettete? La cosa è andata così: nel 2014 a Minsk, in Bielorussia, si firma un accordo tra l'Ucraina e le due neocostituite repubbliche del Donbass per un accordo di pace senza che nessuno attaccasse l'altro. L'Ucraina butta al diavolo questo trattato un anno dopo e comincia ad attaccare le frontiere delle due repubbliche. Le due repubbliche subiscono vittime tra i militari che arrivano, mi si dice, a 5-6-7mila morti. Arriva Zelensky, triplica gli attacchi alle due repubbliche.
Senza un intervento forte questa guerra non finisce."


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: *oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono.* Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...



Demenza senile galoppante a parte, possiamo dire che in questo grassettato ha comunque ragione al 100%?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...



Sì, certo, ci crediamo al riserbo. Siamo nati stamane.

Staranno già studiando nuove dichiarazioni imbarazzanti da propagandare, per far implodere questo pseudo-governo.

Chissà che gli hanno promesso al Berlusca se ci riesce, altro che demenza senile.


----------



## Stex (19 Ottobre 2022)

bhe ha ragione su sta cosa.


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


Che gli vuoi dire?

E io sono 6 mesi che dico che il primo da fare fuori sarebbe proprio Zielinski.


----------



## David Drills (19 Ottobre 2022)

Personalmente sono d'accordo su tutto. Troppo facile dire che i russi sono brutti e cattivi e gli ucraini sono le povere vittime. Ucraini che fino a ieri, RICORDIAMOLO, consideravamo tutti un popolo di ubriaconi e badanti quando andava bene, criminali e prostitute altrimenti.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


questo era un momento senza alzheimer?
Comunque tutti quelli di FI vogliono far saltare il governo per qualche motivo, ma è difficile da capire perchè non hanno forza in qualsiasi configurazione politica.


----------



## Sam (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


Anche un orologio rotto segna due volte al giorno l'ora giusta.

Questa è una delle due volte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire?
> 
> E io sono 6 mesi che dico che il primo da fare fuori sarebbe proprio Zielinski.


Amen.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


Berlusconi pazzo assoluto.. ma ho come l'impressione che queste parole siano state fatte uscire ad hoc per gettare fango sul centrodestra italiano e sul nascente governo Meloni
PS la fonte non può non essere un parlamentare di forza italia


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Ottobre 2022)

Anzichè pensare a Putin e a Zelensky fossi in Berlusconi comincerei a prendere atto che ha delle spie all'interno che ogni santo giorno lo stanno sputtanando piano piano, nessuno ha più paura di lui ormai, stanno solamente aspettando che faccia il suo tempo per spartirsi l'8% e la sua eredità. Chissà che non sia la bionda...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Anzichè pensare a Putin e a Zelensky fossi in Berlusconi comincerei a prendere atto che ha delle spie all'interno che ogni santo giorno lo stanno sputtanando piano piano, nessuno ha più paura di lui ormai, stanno solamente aspettando che faccia il suo tempo per spartirsi *l'8%* e la sua eredità. Chissà che non sia la bionda...


L'8% non esiste, morto Berluscones morto anche il partito.
Nessuno di FI porta realmente voti al partito. Tajani, Bernini, Mulè, Ronzulli, Fascina, Casellati, Gasparri, Schifani...ma chi sono?
Questi non sarebbero in grado di raggiungere neanche il 2%.

probabile che l'8% venga spartito tra 3° polo (se non implode prima) e FdL


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...



Le cose che dice a prescindere se sbagliate o meno - per me - sono assolutamente inopportune e dannose in questo momento per il prossimo Governo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Anzichè pensare a Putin e a Zelensky fossi in Berlusconi comincerei a prendere atto che ha delle spie all'interno che ogni santo giorno lo stanno sputtanando piano piano, nessuno ha più paura di lui ormai, stanno solamente aspettando che faccia il suo tempo per spartirsi l'8% e la sua eredità. Chissà che non sia la bionda...


Dobbiamo controllare se ,per caso ,hanno candidato montolivo


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le cose che dice a prescindere se sbagliate o meno - per me - sono assolutamente inopportune e dannose in questo momento per il prossimo Governo.


Ovvio, cerca solo consenso, e sa che chi dotato di un minimo di materia cerebrale andrebbe contro zelecoso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'8% non esiste, morto Berluscones morto anche il partito.
> Nessuno di FI porta realmente voti al partito. Tajani, Bernini, Mulè, Ronzulli, Fascina, Casellati, Gasparri, Schifani...ma chi sono?
> Questi non sarebbero in grado di raggiungere neanche il 2%.
> 
> probabile che l'8% venga spartito tra 3° polo (se non implode prima) e FdL


E' quello che ho scritto, Meloni Salvini in primis x spartirseli, perchè Forza Italia sparirà. L'unico che sarebbe capace di prenderla in mano con un triplo salto carpiato è Renzi, sarebbe capace di tutto....


----------



## ROQ (19 Ottobre 2022)

pure da rinco ragiona e capisce meglio della maggior parte degli italiani


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, cerca solo consenso, e sa che chi dotato di un minimo di materia cerebrale andrebbe contro zelecoso.



A me pare chiaro che cerca in tutti I modi di mettere in difficoltà la Meloni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Io penso che le stesse cose su Zelensky le dicano alle riunioni di partito dei Cinque Stelle, della Lega e forse anche di FDI e di Renzi.

Solo che in quei casi non c'è una Ronzulli che registra e poi dà in pasto alla stampa.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


Ormai è incontenibile il Berlusca


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io penso che le stesse cose su Zelensky le dicano alle riunioni di partito dei Cinque Stelle, della Lega e forse anche di FDI e di Renzi.
> 
> Solo che in quei casi non c'è una Ronzulli che registra e poi dà in pasto alla stampa.



Non serve a nulla minimizzare o pensare agli altri. Berlusconi rema palesemente contro la Meloni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare chiaro che cerca in tutti I modi di mettere in difficoltà la Meloni.


Certo, consenso per se è demolire l'unica di dx che può cancellarlo, per questo penso non sia poi così scemo come pare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Leggo che tutti i partiti chiederanno a Mattarella di escludere Tajani e FI dal Ministero degl iEsteri.

A questo punto è chiaro, è una vendetta di Blow Me Licia su Tajani. Le due correnti opposte dentro Forza Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo, consenso per se è demolire l'unica di dx che può cancellarlo, per questo penso non sia poi così scemo come pare



Silvio non è affatto scemo. Semplicemente per lui è inconcepibile dover sottostare alla Meloni.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo che tutti i partiti chiederanno a Mattarella di escludere Tajani e FI dal Ministero degl iEsteri.
> 
> A questo punto è chiaro, è una vendetta di Blow Me Licia su Tajani. Le due correnti opposte dentro Forza Italia.


Tajani era forse l'unico presentabile di Fi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo che tutti i partiti chiederanno a Mattarella di escludere Tajani e FI dal Ministero degl iEsteri.
> 
> A questo punto è chiaro, è una vendetta di Blow Me Licia su Tajani. Le due correnti opposte dentro Forza Italia.



Silvio così otterrà quello che vuole: un pretesto per far fallire la Meloni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio non è affatto scemo. Semplicemente per lui è inconcepibile dover sottostare alla Meloni.


Già sottostare..... Ad una donna poi....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tajani era forse l'unico presentabile di Fi



Allora ha sbagliato partito


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Già sottostare..... Ad una donna poi....



Prima o poi gli “scapperà“ che non vuole un capo donna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi gli “scapperà“ che non vuole un capo donna.



Capo o kapo?


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio non è affatto scemo. Semplicemente per lui è inconcepibile dover sottostare alla Meloni.


Spiaze si metta l'animo in pace


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3608


è di ora?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Capo o kapo?



Geisha ​


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

A Quale partito offriresti il posto di FI? 
Io preferirei una Giorgia che mandi a fancu tutti piuttosto che i soliti minestroni


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3608


Lollobrigida comunque ha difeso Tajani e FI, la Meloni ha detto che chiederà a ogni ministro e lì non ci saranno problemi. Berlusconi è davvero putiniano, l'importante è che non influisca


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> A Quale partito offriresti il posto di FI?
> Io preferirei una Giorgia che mandi a fancu tutti piuttosto che i soliti minestroni



Senza FI non ci sarà un Governo Meloni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi gli “scapperà“ che non vuole un capo donna.


É demente ma non così tanto


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


Lui ha molte cose in comune con l'ex presidente ucraino, Poroshenko.
Semplicemente lui è Poro-Scemo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è di ora?



Certo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Ronzulli: "Vergognoso che tra 45 presenti qualcuno abbia registrato e diffuso l'audio alla stampa. Non si sa in cambio di cosa.."*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É demente ma non così tanto



Abbi fede. Lo farà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ronzulli: "Vergognoso che tra 45 presenti qualcuno abbia registrato e diffuso l'audio alla stampa. Non si sa in cambio di cosa.."*



Ahahahahahahah che troll.....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ronzulli: "Vergognoso che tra 45 presenti qualcuno abbia registrato e diffuso l'audio alla stampa. Non si sa in cambio di cosa.."*



È vergognoso il comportamento del tuo padrone.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3608


Beh la Meloni mica è stupida.

Ci manca di abbandonare il "mondo che conta" per finire tra le braccia di russi, cinesi e ungheresi

Cosi a naso ha già abbastanza problemi, e davvero di ogni tipo, la povera Giorgia


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Meloni: L'Italia è a pieno titolo, e a testa alta, parte dell'Europa e dell'Alleanza atlantica. Chi non fosse d'accordo con questo caposaldo non potrà far parte del governo, a *costo di non fare il governo.*


----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo.


grande giorgina allora..

è bene mettere le cose in chiaro

che poi l'endorsement da parte di silvio è praticamente la certificazione che putin è nel torto  è un po come la corea del nord che ti da l'appoggio


----------



## vota DC (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le cose che dice a prescindere se sbagliate o meno - per me - sono assolutamente inopportune e dannose in questo momento per il prossimo Governo.


Parole dannose sono "paghiamo noi per mantenere il numero di difese missilistiche per fronteggiare i droni kamikaze iraniani". Il Brasile è lì con tanto di dottrina Monroe che ne limita la sovranità però più di tanto gli Usa non si spingono perché i brasiliani non sono zelanti come servi ,chi non pretende rispetto invece lo calpestano.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: L'Italia è a pieno titolo, e a testa alta, parte dell'Europa e dell'Alleanza atlantica. Chi non fosse d'accordo con questo caposaldo non potrà far parte del governo, a *costo di non fare il governo.*



Blu, venerdì, è appena uscito il calendario delle consultazioni, il CDX va unito. La squadra è definita. Il governo partirà, tranquillo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni: "Su una cosa sono stata, sono, e sarò sempre chiara. Intendo guidare un governo con una linea di politica estera chiara e inequivocabile. Chi non è d'accordo, esca subito dal governo. Anche a costo di non farlo."*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Blu, venerdì, è appena uscito il calendario delle consultazioni, il CDX va unito. La squadra è definita. Il governo partirà, tranquillo



Sono convinto che partirà ma, per me, è indubbio che Silvio stia remando contro.


----------



## JDT (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Su una cosa sono stata, sono, e sarò sempre chiara. Intendo guidare un governo con una linea di politica estera chiara e inequivocabile. Chi non è d'accordo, esca subito dal governo. Anche a costo di non farlo."*


Brava, niente giochini postumi. Se devono fare casino, lo facciano ora che poi è colpa vostra.


----------



## Marilson (19 Ottobre 2022)

la ricostruzione di Berlusconi e' corretta in ogni suo punto, spazio, virgola. Tutto esattamente cosi. Naturalmente ha calcato la mano sulla ricostruzione del Putin salvatore, niente si fa se non per convenienza ovviamente, ma sostanzialmente la storia e' questa. Vi era un accordo che non fu rispettato dall'Ucraina, per anni hanno fatto lo schifo in Donbass e nessuno gliene importava. Queste dichiarazioni dovrebbero venire da gente di sinistra invece e' semplicemente paradossale che sia Berlusconi, esponente di una destra liberale, a dirlo. E' altrettanto paradossale che la Meloni, rappresentante di una destra sociale che dovrebbe essere sovranista e smarcarsi il piu possible dal giogo atlantista, ora urla a gran voce "atlantismo anche a costo di non fare il governo". Veramente grottesco.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che partirà ma, per me, è indubbio che Silvio stia remando contro.


Berlusconi non sa più che dice


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mulé (FI): Berlusconi riferisce ciò che diceva il Cremlino ma non lo fa suo. Date atto che i fatti non corrispondono a un audio rubato.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Giuliano Urbani: Berlusconi non sa invecchiare, renderà la vita difficile a Meloni.​


----------



## JDT (19 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la ricostruzione di Berlusconi e' corretta in ogni suo punto, spazio, virgola. Tutto esattamente cosi. Naturalmente ha calcato la mano sulla ricostruzione del Putin salvatore, niente si fa se non per convenienza ovviamente, ma sostanzialmente la storia e' questa. Vi era un accordo che non fu rispettato dall'Ucraina, per anni hanno fatto lo schifo in Donbass e nessuno gliene importava. Queste dichiarazioni dovrebbero venire da gente di sinistra invece e' semplicemente paradossale che sia Berlusconi, esponente di una destra liberale, a dirlo. E' altrettanto paradossale che la Meloni, rappresentante di una destra sociale che dovrebbe essere sovranista e smarcarsi il piu possible dal giogo atlantista, ora urla a gran voce "atlantismo anche a costo di non fare il governo". Veramente grottesco.


Momeeeento. Non è "ora" che parla di atlantismo eh, l'ha detto chiaro e tondo da prima della campagna elettorale quali erano le sue intenzioni in politica estera.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la ricostruzione di Berlusconi e' corretta in ogni suo punto, spazio, virgola. Tutto esattamente cosi. Naturalmente ha calcato la mano sulla ricostruzione del Putin salvatore, niente si fa se non per convenienza ovviamente, ma sostanzialmente la storia e' questa. Vi era un accordo che non fu rispettato dall'Ucraina, per anni hanno fatto lo schifo in Donbass e nessuno gliene importava. Queste dichiarazioni dovrebbero venire da gente di sinistra invece e' semplicemente paradossale che sia Berlusconi, esponente di una destra liberale, a dirlo. E' altrettanto paradossale che la Meloni, rappresentante di una destra sociale che dovrebbe essere sovranista e smarcarsi il piu possible dal giogo atlantista, ora urla a gran voce "atlantismo anche a costo di non fare il governo". Veramente grottesco.


La Meloni è ultra atlantista da almeno 20 anni, su, non facciamo i finti tonti 
Chi l'ha votata lo sapeva BENISSIMO


----------



## JDT (19 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non sa più che dice


Per me lo sa benissimo, è che vuole spazio per la ronzulli, mentre di là vogliono spendere il credito di forza Italia per tajani, mio pensiero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Rete 4, citando alcune agenzie: "A diffondere gli audio sono stati due parlamentari non ricandidati che si sono vendicati. Esiste un terzo audio non ancora diffuso"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rete 4, citando alcune agenzie: "A diffondere gli audio sono stati due parlamentari non ricandidati che si sono vendicati. Esiste un terzo audio non ancora diffuso"*



La bomba la tengono per le consultazioni di domani.

Sarà qualcosa su Mattarella


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rete 4, citando alcune agenzie: "A diffondere gli audio sono stati due parlamentari non ricandidati che si sono vendicati. Esiste un terzo audio non ancora diffuso"*



Ma Silvio non parlava ai suoi deputati, quindi eletti?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La bomba la tengono per le consultazioni di domani.
> 
> *Sarà qualcosa su Mattarella *



Se così fosse il Governo Draghi bis è sarebbe già pronto.


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Su una cosa sono stata, sono, e sarò sempre chiara. Intendo guidare un governo con una linea di politica estera chiara e inequivocabile. Chi non è d'accordo, esca subito dal governo. Anche a costo di non farlo."*


Se non dovesse fare il governo per non scendere a patti e inciuci di poltrona vari, magari lei non governerà mai più nella sua vita da parlamentare ma un partito politico di centrodestra alle prossime elezioni non arriverà nemmeno al 5% e non sarà ne FdI ne la Lega.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Brava, niente giochini postumi. Se devono fare casino, lo facciano ora che poi è colpa vostra.


se non parte questo governo nessuno ha i numeri


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque la politica italiana è molto meglio di netflix


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


per sabotare Fdi si è inventato una storiella così scema che neanche putin aveva pensato di inventare.
e c'è gente che ci crede pure...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi: la scelta atlantica e l'europeismo? Nessuno può metterli in discussione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rete 4, citando alcune agenzie: "A diffondere gli audio sono stati due parlamentari non ricandidati che si sono vendicati. Esiste un terzo audio non ancora diffuso"*


il 3o segreto di fatima.
il presidente lo avrà già inventato o lo starà partorendo in queste ore?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: la scelta atlantica e l'europeismo? Nessuno può metterli in discussione.


sei un buffone silvio


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sei un buffone silvio



Sta facendo danni enormi ed i suoi lo applaudono pure


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

ma Silvio in campagna elettorale ha sempre detto di essere il Garante per l'europa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Pare che oggi ci sia stato un incontro in senato tra Renzi e Ronzulli.
Aiaiaiaiai...  

Anche se il bomba ha già smentito le parole di dagospia


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma Silvio in campagna elettorale ha sempre detto di essere il *Garante per l'europa *



Per conto di Putin


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che oggi ci sia stato un incontro in senato tra Renzi e Ronzulli.
> Aiaiaiaiai...
> 
> Anche se il bomba ha già smentito le parole di dagospia



Draghi bis in arrivo?  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi bis in arrivo?  .



Mi auguro di no per l'Italia.


----------



## ROQ (19 Ottobre 2022)

comunque siamo a livelli della culona inchiavabile merkel. tanta roba


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi sugli audio: noi con Occidente, dossieraggio indegno di un Paese civile.​


----------



## sampapot (20 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire?
> 
> E io sono 6 mesi che dico che il primo da fare fuori sarebbe proprio *Zielinski*.


ma no dai...che ti male ti ha fatto il giocatore del napoli???

a parte gli scherzi, penso che il berlusca sia da pensionare (86 anni!!)...sembra una mina vagante nel nuovo governo e nel panorama politico in generale


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2022)

il centro destra sembra ben compatto per questo governo! Durerà sicuramente 5 anni questo governo, si si.


----------



## Victorss (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuove dichiarazioni di Berlusconi rilasciate ad una riunione di Forza Italia, che qualcuno ha rilasciato ai giornalisti:
> 
> "Io non vedo come possano mettersi a un tavolo di mediazione Putin e Zelensky. Perché non c'è nessun modo possibile. Zelensky, secondo me... lasciamo perdere, non posso dirlo...
> Quello che è un altro rischio, un altro pericolo che tutti noi abbiamo: oggi, purtroppo, nel mondo occidentale, non ci sono leader, non ci sono in Europa e negli Stati Uniti d'America. Non vi dico le cose che so ma leader veri non ce ne sono. Posso farvi sorridere? L'unico vero leader sono io.
> ...


L' Edgar abito ormai pare uno dei miei vecchietti della casa di riposo, bisogna istruire la badante di stargli attaccata 24/7. Compatibilmente con il suo secondo lavoro di parlamentare per il quale è sicuramente preparatissima AHAHAHAH


----------



## Marilson (20 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Meloni è ultra atlantista da almeno 20 anni, su, non facciamo i finti tonti
> Chi l'ha votata lo sapeva BENISSIMO



ho degli amici di Forza Nuova, gente di ultra destra vera.. odiano gli americani e la nato piu' dei comunisti. L'estrazione politica di Meloni dovrebbe essere quella, da militante erano quelli i concetti a cui era esposa. Ora e' atlantista..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Ottobre 2022)

la cosa divertente è che Berlusconi sarebbe in teoria il moderato della coalizione e Meloni l'estremista.
Crisi di Governo prima che nasca il Governo. Che Paese meraviglioso


----------



## Manue (20 Ottobre 2022)

Non posso esprimere un parere poiché non so i fatti...
mi limito a dire che se nel 2022, nel governo, vi è ancora un signore di 86 anni, 
che ha improntato la sua vita, in primis sulle prostitute...

c'è un problema nel Paese.


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Ottobre 2022)

ma veramente c'è ancora chi ascolta sto coso ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho degli amici di Forza Nuova, gente di ultra destra vera.. odiano gli americani e la nato piu' dei comunisti. L'estrazione politica di Meloni dovrebbe essere quella, da militante erano quelli i concetti a cui era esposa. Ora e' atlantista..


Il MSI di cui FDI è erede è sempre stasto tendenzialmente filo-atlantista. 
FN è espressione di un altro tipo di cultura neofascista


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non posso esprimere un parere poiché non so i fatti...
> mi limito a dire che se nel 2022, nel governo, vi è ancora un signore di 86 anni,
> che ha improntato la sua vita, in primis sulle prostitute...
> 
> c'è un problema nel Paese.


il problema è che non ci sono prostitute per tutti


----------



## __king george__ (20 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho degli amici di Forza Nuova, gente di ultra destra vera.. odiano gli americani e la nato piu' dei comunisti. L'estrazione politica di Meloni dovrebbe essere quella, da militante erano quelli i concetti a cui era esposa. Ora e' atlantista..


vero che persone di destra estrema (forza nuova,casapound,etc) sono fortemente anti americani anti europeisti etc però la Meloni è sempre stata chiara su questo punto anche in campagna elettorale quindi ci sarebbe da stupirsi (e rammaricarsi nel mio caso) se ora dicesse cose diverse

poi ricordate che al di la del movimento da cui provengono (destra radicale,comunismo vero,etc) questi sono POLITICI e ragionano come tali...prendi uno come Di Stefano di Casapound..vorrei vedere se per ipotesi diventasse ministro o premier..a mio avviso molti suoi seguaci resterebbero delusi

uno dice "ma quindi non c'è soluzione in base a questa logica"..e in effetti è vero  basta vedere i 5 stelle per dire..da come sono partiti a come sono diventati...e per me ci credevano eh..solo che poi sono rimasti fagocitati dalle poltrone,dal potere,dai giochi di potere,dalle pressioni dei vari potenti (grandi industriali,etc) e da tutto il resto

diciamo che si vota per il meno peggio ormai...


----------

